# Love our Donkeys



## Carolinablue (Jun 6, 2014)

We went with donkeys for our guards. They'll go after a dog or coyote in a heartbeat. They'll eat just about anything a goat will eat and eat very little feed. The biggest expense, about $50 every 4 months for a farrier to trim their hooves. 
The white one is our jack, Luke and April the one in our barn stays with our goats.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My two donkeys worked as a team. Is this possible with your team. 
Have you considered driving them. Lots of fun and they will love it.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Awww I believe you on their effectiveness, but they sure are cute, are they rideable?...(at least for kids, etc)...


----------



## Carolinablue (Jun 6, 2014)

Maura said:


> My two donkeys worked as a team. Is this possible with your team.
> Have you considered driving them. Lots of fun and they will love it.


Nope but Luke is pretty good at driving me crazy. Talk a stubborn, now he's the definition of a stubborn ass.


----------



## Carolinablue (Jun 6, 2014)

CAjerseychick said:


> Awww I believe you on their effectiveness, but they sure are cute, are they rideable?...(at least for kids, etc)...


My grand daughter sits on him but he don't go anywhere unless someone leading him. He is very gentle and can be a sweetheart when he wants to.


----------

